# Rebuilt my router table fence



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've learned a good deal here on the Routerforums, in my first year+, and I had the chance this weekend to put some of it to use. I split my fence to not only have the capability to adjust to the size of the router bit, but I can also add a shim to the outfeed side and now use it as a jointer. Played with it a good bit yesterday evening, straighting out some scrap pieces I had laying around. Now they can be used for something!! And after further reading, the next chance I get, I'll incorporate a bridge between the fences, if at some point I want to stand up a narrow piece of stock.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Lee - that is looking good! Keep-up the good work.


----------



## Scottey66 (Feb 1, 2012)

hi lee, just done mine too, split the fence, how does the shim work and what is a shim?? sorry still new, i would love to use mine for jointing
cheers

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Just a butt in post ,,put the shim in behind the out feed side of the fence, it can be just about anything you have on hand like some playing cards..or what every you want to remove from the stock when you pass it by the router trim bit.

===



Scottey66 said:


> hi lee, just done mine too, split the fence, how does the shim work and what is a shim?? sorry still new, i would love to use mine for jointing
> cheers
> 
> Mike


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Otis! Couldn't have gotten this far without the help of this forum!! Yea Mike, as Bob said you can use just about anything flat. Right there, I had a piece from a sheet of magnet material. We use it at the shop I work at to cut and then label whats on our shelves. But it's actually too thick. I've got some precision plastic shim stock in my truck. I'm going to cut a piece of that and use it. That shim I'm using there is like .040 thick. Takes too much off in one shot, that's not always necessary. But I did have a blast cleaning up some scraps I had on the shelf, just to try it out!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good result, Lee. It does make a difference to be able to use the fence as a jointer.


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ya all, Using the bit you intend to use for this task, Just start the wood into the turning bit on this side of the fence, oh say, not quite to the other side of the opening. Turn of the router, look at the cut into the wood, now the gape in the differance of the cut will tell you'all the thickness of the shim you need.

As that woods surface is passed threw that blade of that bit, the loss of the wood due to the cut in wood, needs to be supported on the other half of the fence until it passes the final end. Playing cards are great, but realize this, It may take several tries even with a mic, I think its due to the compression of those cards between that fence. Stay with it,,, on all of these little time comsuming & flusterating additional adjustments.

Oh forgot to add, keep a small pad somewhere in one of those drawers. For In this case right down the amount of cards & THAT same bit you used, for a latter date. My favorite is one of these small wire ring one, the pages flip so easy, and hard to tear out.


----------



## Scottey66 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks guys. Going to give it a go tonight. Love this forum!!!!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes it does James, especially when you have a small shop!


----------



## Marshall Border (Jan 17, 2011)

Lee , I'm enviorus of your great looking Router Table ........I need probably to up-date my Router table too - just got too many projects going.......MB


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Marshall, and I hear ya bud!! I've got to sneak in some woodworking every now and again in my busy life!! It's only thing that relaxes me!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Good job Lee!


----------



## Famineguy (Apr 11, 2012)

Very nice table. I think it may be time to revisit my "old" table and think of a replacement.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Jim! Brian, it works for me, Thanks!! :dance3:


----------



## woodoodle (Jul 26, 2012)

a very neat looking fence mate. well done I'll add to my do list


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Adam. If your to do list anything like mine, good luck with that!! ;o)


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have used the tin caps used in roofing as a shim for several projects around the shop. Mine measures .0100 in. Business cards also work.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee, I know this thread is about the fence, but since the fence and the table go together, I hope you wouldn't mind fielding a few questions about the table ...

Your table looks very much like what I am envisioning for my next router table. I have been dreaming of a perfect world where rulers embedded into the table top make setup a whole lot more straightforward.

I WAS thinking 4 t-tracks with no miter, but after seeing yours, now I'm thinking 2 with a miter makes more sense because that makes horizontal featherboards more feasible ... so, how is 2 tracks working out for you?

About how far from the bit centerline do you have your t-tracks?

It looks like the miter is about 6" from the bit centerline ... is that pretty close?

What are the approximate dimensions of your top?

Lastly, kowing what you know now ... if you could do it again, would you change anything?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

TTT (to the top) 

Lee, any thoughts on my questions?


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

So sorry Chris, I don't know how I didn't see your reply/questions on the 17th. I'll get all the sizes for your tomorrow, as I'm just getting back from the Saints game, and it's late. But, as to your last question, which may or may not make the other questions relevent.

Knowing what I know know, I think I would do only the miter track, if that. I've read it here, and I'm becoming a firm believer that that is the way to go. Make your table over lap the sides of your cabinet, and just clamp the fence down. The tracks just give you something for the wood to be stuck on and keep you from a smooth feed. Even if your table remains perfectly flat, the material your are machining may not be, or just any little inperfection gets caught. 

But I promise, I'll get you some sizes tomorrow. Besides the little bumps I get once and a while, the table and fence work great. But I do believe my next table, will have just a miter track.


----------



## Andries (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi guys, I`m new to this forum and it is taking time to work through the backlog. I was very interested in the discussion about using the router as a jointer. Can anyone plse post some close-up pics, or maybe a more detailed layout of what the complete setup will look like. I cannot imagine how the workpiece, the bit and the out feed are aligned in relation to each other.

Thank you


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

No pictures, but i'll try a description:

Straight bit in a table mounted router
Fence at 90 degrees to the table
Fence should be split--so that the outfeed (after the bit) is slightly offset to the infeed side (before the bit). Outfeed fence should be flush (even) with the cutter.
Run the edge to be jointed vertically past the cutter, removing a very small amount of material, the outfeed fence provides a good surface to keep everything on a smooth line.

Almost like using a jointer, but the router bit acts as the cutter head, the fence acts as the table. 

Hope this helps.

earl


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Andries said:


> Hi guys, I`m new to this forum and it is taking time to work through the backlog. I was very interested in the discussion about using the router as a jointer. Can anyone plse post some close-up pics, or maybe a more detailed layout of what the complete setup will look like. I cannot imagine how the workpiece, the bit and the out feed are aligned in relation to each other.
> 
> Thank you


Using a router as an edge-jointer - YouTube


----------



## Relative (Apr 24, 2008)

N'awlins77 said:


> Knowing what I know know, I think I would do only the miter track, if that. I've read it here, and I'm becoming a firm believer that that is the way to go. Make your table over lap the sides of your cabinet, and just clamp the fence down. The tracks just give you something for the wood to be stuck on and keep you from a smooth feed. Even if your table remains perfectly flat, the material your are machining may not be, or just any little inperfection gets caught.


A solution to the tracks interfering with a smooth feed is to simply not bring them so far forward. I don't know of any reason to bring them past the router bit. Actually, your fence clamps probably don't come with a few inches of the router bit and those tracks could be even shorter.

I do like the miter track and use it on several sliding jigs and usually have a featherboard waiting for work.

Mike


----------



## Andries (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks James and Earl, I understand it now, will try it.


----------



## Andries (Feb 3, 2013)

I want to thank all that have made an input regarding the jointer setup. I made a new split fence and are very pleased with making several successful cuts. Thanks Earl, the third tip in your reply made me see the light.

Regards


----------

